# JOL Passenger Rules



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

If I am currently 17(with less than 6 months of having the license) and am driving someone over the age of 18 proven with a school ID, during the day, isthat allowed? Am I allowed to have one passenger over the age of 18 and no other person in the car.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

M.G.L Chapter 90 Section 8

"No person holding a junior operator’s license shall operate a motor vehicle during the first 6 months of licensure while a person under 18 years of age, other than the operator or an immediate family member of the operator, is present in the vehicle unless also accompanied by another person, duly licensed by his state of residence, who is at least 21 years of age with at least 1 year of driving experience and who is occupying a seat beside the driver. A junior operator who violates this paragraph shall have his license suspended for 60 days for a first offense, for 180 days for a second offense and for 1 year for a third or subsequent offense."

As far as the School ID, This person does not hold a valid MA Drivers license or ID? Why?


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2008)

Unregistered said:


> If I am currently 17(with less than 6 months of having the license) and am driving someone over the age of 18 proven with a school ID, during the day, isthat allowed? Am I allowed to have one passenger over the age of 18 and no other person in the car.


Were you awake in Driver's Ed? They cover (or should be covering) this at length.


----------

